# Recommend a Filter Set-up for 125.



## acrosstic (Mar 24, 2008)

I am purchasing hopefully a 125 gallon aquarium in the near future.

I need suggestions on low cost filtration. I've been keeping a sharp eye out on Craigslist for a canister filter that would work.

I am transferring from my 75.

I have one AC 70 (300 gph), Three Marineland Bio-wheel 170 GPH, and five power heads (Marineland 1140, 550 and AC 401, 201 (2).) I also have a strong submersible pump, no idea the GPH rating.

I plan on using the three larger of the power heads for an UGJ system, all with prefilter kits.

Money is going to be real tight, I need to address my filtration needs at $50 or less.

How much more filtration do I realistically need? I of course like to overfilter and I want this tank to be cleaner than my 75 was previously.


----------



## acrosstic (Mar 24, 2008)

I am thinking about building a sump and using that pump I have.

Would a 20 gallon tank be an adequate sump for a 125?


----------



## stslimited84 (Oct 5, 2007)

acrosstic said:


> I am thinking about building a sump and using that pump I have.
> 
> Would a 20 gallon tank be an adequate sump for a 125?


That depends on your stocking level. The typical rule is to have a sump = to approx. 1/3 the total volume of your aquarium.

The larger the sump, the more total water volume you can have, and the more room for error you have as well.

You could probably do a 20 gal and be ok on filtration, especially with all of the other filter options you will have on the tank.

See what other ppl say first. This is based on everything I have read in my quest to do a complete DIY setup (well DIY everything but the tank)

HTH


----------



## kingdave (Mar 9, 2007)

I've found that the smaller the sump, the more often you will need to top off the water that is lost to evaporation before the level gets too low and the pump runs dry. I use a 20 gallon sump on my 90 gallon and it does just fine. If you can find a way to get a lid on the sump, you may be able to reduce the amount of water lost to evaporation and do just fine although the bigger the sump the better in an ideal world.


----------



## acrosstic (Mar 24, 2008)

People keep backing out of deals on tanks with me.

Now I have a chance to get a 75 wavefront for $150 with stand and also an eheim canister.

Hopefully this one works out.

I was hoping to go bigger, but ****, IF I still get a 125 later, the filter on this thing would be nearly worth it for $150.


----------



## herb (Mar 23, 2003)

my vote would be for a larger sump, but in actuality i am using a 20 on a 135, it is big enough, but just, so far i have not had to top off my tank between my weekly water changes, been running for 1.5 years now.

herb


----------

